# Pleeeeeaaase help! Need Votes!



## mariochrisanthou (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi guys, I have entered a competition to win a trip to the US. We are in the top 5 and now need public votes. Can you spend a couple of minutes to vote for my photo. It is at the Take-A-Shot

If you could vote for the photo with the family, that would be great.

cheers


----------



## magnusiax (May 21, 2009)

Haha you joined the contest that's nice.


----------

